# The good and bad of Instagram



## Stevey Queen (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I need help.

I'm suppose to make a speech about the good and bad things of instagram and I'm not finding a whole lot of stuff to talk about.

Good:
It's free
Facebook bought a part of it back in April (I need more info on this too and plus I think it's a bad thing since nobody seemed to like it)

Bad:
Restricted to apple and Android
Instagram could use your photos for advertizements for companies or something along those lines (there was a commotion about this a while ago and idk if they can still do that.)

So far I have about 30 seconds worth of stuff to talk about..


----------



## Hey Listen! (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a list too colorful for TBT of the bad :/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 17, 2013)

lol well I need it.


----------



## jesughs (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, a good feature of Instagram is that it has a private setting for users who seek more privacy.

One bad thing is that it is very easy to make a "fake" malicious account. I have an example where some girl at my school made a "*****es of qvms" page and posted pictures of girls who were the so called *****es of our school. They could never find out who it was because Instagram's policy on revealing information about users (even when it's for a cause such as bullying) is strict apparently. 

Another bad thing is what is does about underage p*rn. There are tons of users who are minors who post naked photos of themselves. Although it's illegal, Instagram does absolutely nothing about this (from what I've seen). It's ridiculous.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 17, 2013)

jesughs said:


> Well, a good feature of Instagram is that it has a private setting for users who seek more privacy.
> 
> One bad thing is that it is very easy to make a "fake" malicious account. I have an example where some girl at my school made a "*****es of qvms" page and posted pictures of girls who were the so called *****es of our school. They could never find out who it was because Instagram's policy on revealing information about users (even when it's for a cause such as bullying) is strict apparently.
> 
> Another bad thing is what is does about underage p*rn. There are tons of users who are minors who post naked photos of themselves. Although it's illegal, Instagram does absolutely nothing about this (from what I've seen). It's ridiculous.



Thank you, I think I can make something work with these things.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2013)

- overrated
- people use filters to make them selves look hotter
- its an app ppl mite bcome addicted
- u need a camera so poor ppl mite not b able 2 get it
- waste of time


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> - overrated
> - people use filters to make them selves look hotter
> - its an app ppl mite bcome addicted
> - u need a camera so poor ppl mite not b able 2 get it
> - waste of time



But filters make you a professional photographer!


----------



## Bambi (Mar 18, 2013)

Is Instagram the cause for all the ######## on facebook? If so, cut it out. Its so annoying.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 18, 2013)

My sister is addicted (not AS much anymore) to instagram. She makes Doctor Who fan accounts and does all these dumb contests and has 1100 or so followers. I think that it's a time waster, and people are just doing it for a sense of popularity of feeling good about themselves. There are probably one million other instagram account doing the exact same thing as her and nothing good is actually coming out of it.
This is one reason I don't understand girls; their obsessiveness.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Mar 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> - overrated
> - people use filters to make them selves look hotter
> - its an app ppl mite bcome addicted
> - u need a camera so poor ppl mite not b able 2 get it
> - waste of time



To continue the third thing Jake pointed out I know people who actually become depressed when nobody likes their photos or follows them.  That's one of those things that happen to all social services.  Then they become like FaceBook with "Teen SWAQQ :]" trying to get you to like their status which probably has something to do with exploiting a child with a rare disease for likes so they can feel good about themselves.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2013)

"Slutagram" That's all it is.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2013)

Closing as per request.


----------

